# Can anyone help?



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

:blush:I know it has nothing to do with reptiles but I recently bought two, 3cm angel fish from my local pet store the other day and woke up this morning to discover that one of them has disappeared. The filter is quite small and I have checked all of he hiding places in the tank. The tanks is 2ft long and 40 cm high. There are only three other fish in the tanks and they couldnt have eaten him. Any idease where he has disappeared off to:?::?:


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

tank*


----------

